# Honestech TVR 2.0 tuner card



## radhish87 (Mar 4, 2011)

hey i have a problem with my honestech TVR 2.0 tuner card.
I have selected the video settings as pal_b and selected "CAT TV" and after that "TV" option as well yet it is not able to scan and get the channels. waht should i do?
can i have the complete user guide? ihave AMD turion X2 as the processor with 3 GB RAM...


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Video format (ie: NTSC or PAL) will vary according to your region and shouldn't affect channel scanning.

What type of input are you using?

Also note that is an old version of the software, but ensure you have the latest updates and drivers for that version.

TVR 2.0 | Honest Technology


----------



## radhish87 (Mar 4, 2011)

The input is TV cable input..still not able to detect...
is it due to some setting problem in the laptop or in the software?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The cable input, tuner card, or the tuner software.

Are you sure the cable is "live"? Which cable service are you using?

Aside from that, I'd suspect the tuner or software, especially as it's outdated. As I noted above, ensure you have any software updates that are available for your version and ensure it actually supports your OS.


----------

